# Will Cheese freeze?



## vilasman1 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've spied a pretty good deal on block cheese and want to get some mozzeralla and some cheddar  and theres one other one so i can be prepared for when a cheese need arises. It's grocery store chesse and it will be grated either before the freeze or maybe afterwards depending on whats best.


----------



## MJ (Oct 28, 2004)

I freeze mozzarella. I was told to never freeze cheese, by this cheese guy at the cheese store once. Something about the protiens in the cheese? I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 28, 2004)

in short, you can, but it will somewhat affect the quality...


from the University of Minnesota 
Freezing Cheese, Eggs and Dairy Products

also good info from Clemson University Cooperative Extension Service
Safe Handling of Cheese

Good Luck!


----------



## vilasman1 (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks for the links and info, cut and paste are wonderful things


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2004)

I freeze mine all the time. Make it soooo much quicker for making pizza or lasagna.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 29, 2004)

You can freeze hard cheese.  The softer the cheese the less well it freezes.

Once cheese is frozen, though, its texture degrades.  So it'll be ok to use to top pizza or make potatoes au gratin or otherwise use shredded, melted, etc. but it will not be good to eat on crackers or as part of a cheese tray or for any use that the cheese needs to be served in slices or chunks.

Its taste degrades a bit too but not as noticably as its texture.

People have often recommended that you vacuum-pack cheese bought in bulk rather than freeze it, but I have no experience doing this.

When I have scraps of cheese in the fridge that are going downhill, I wrap in plastic and toss in a ziplock in the freezer.  When I get a good loaf of french bread I put all the scraps in the food processor with a dollop of butter and spread on the split french loaves and put under the broiler.  YUMMY.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

As was said here, freezing changes the texture.  Get a Food Saver.  I live alone and buy bulk cheeses usually two pounds each at Costco.  I cut a small slab, about 6 oz, and bag it and the larger piece and it keeps for several months and never gets moldy.  The Food Saver is great for this.  I keep 6 or 7 different cheese in the fridge and no mold, here in the capitol of mold too.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 29, 2004)

I freeze cheese every once and a while....but never "plate it" after being frozen. I only use it for pizza or casseroles etc after being frozen. Cheese doesn't usually last around this house very long!


----------



## scott123 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't subscribe to the "not good enough to eat, but fine for cooking" philosophy. As if cooking was a way of hiding inferior ingredients.  If you can't eat it, don't cook with it. Freezing trashes the texture of cheese.  Period.  Don't do it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2004)

i like that philosophy scott. i would only disobey that rule if it's the only way i could get an ingredient...


----------

